# Dock pour Apple Watch imprimé en 3D



## fousfous (27 Février 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je vous propose un dock à imprimer en 3D que j'ai fait avec amour disponible sur Cult3D:
https://cults3d.com/fr/gadget/dock-apple-watch














Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est un dock minimaliste, j'espère qu'il plaira à certains d'entre vous


----------



## Vanton (28 Février 2016)

Tiens tiens... Autant l'objet ne m'intéresse pas vraiment (je n'utilise pas de dock), autant la démarche me plait.

Et l'impression 3D est sérieusement en train de titiller ma curiosité depuis quelques semaines... 

Tu l'as imprimé toi même ou tu l'as commandé à une boite qui les imprime sur commande ?


----------



## fousfous (28 Février 2016)

Je l'ai imprimé moi même, et le résultat aurait pu être encore meilleur si j'avais pas voulu aller à fond pour gagner du temps 
Si tu veux tout savoir la machine ma au final couté 135€ 
Et c'est génial pour faire tout ce que tu as envie à moindre cout après


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Pour m'y intéresser de prêt professionnellement, je suis curieux de connaître les matériaux et la résolution... Parce que les machines de prod que je regarde pour le moment ont plusieurs 0 de plus...


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour m'y intéresser de prêt professionnellement, je suis curieux de connaître les matériaux et la résolution... Parce que les machines de prod que je regarde pour le moment ont plusieurs 0 de plus...


Il suffit de voir les photos pour se rendre compte de la qualité qui ne me parait pas géniale, mais au lu du prix de son imprimante, il ne faut pas en demander plus.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Il suffit de voir les photos pour se rendre compte de la qualité qui ne me parait pas géniale, mais au lu du prix de son imprimante, il ne faut pas en demander plus.


Ouais 
J'ai fait ça il y a quelques temps 
http://macbidouille.com/news/2014/11/12/un-raspberry-pro-sous-forme-de-mini-mac-pro


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2016)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit la même imprimante ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit la même imprimante ?


Nan pas vraiment. Dans les 1000 à 1500 fois plus cher.
Mais bon, elle n'est pas à la maison


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour m'y intéresser de prêt professionnellement, je suis curieux de connaître les matériaux et la résolution... Parce que les machines de prod que je regarde pour le moment ont plusieurs 0 de plus...


J'ai fait ça avec du PLA et chaque couche de 0,3mm

Après c'est normal que tout ne soit pas parfait notamment le remplissage parce que j'y suis allé très vite, d'habitude j'imprime beaucoup plus lentement, mais la globalement ça change pas grand chose vu qu'il n'y a que le remplissage a l'arrière qui pose problème.

Et pour le prix de la machine le résultat est vraiment pas mal, même d'autres imprimantes 4 fois plus chère ne font pas mieux.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Et pour le prix de la machine le résultat est vraiment pas mal, même d'autres imprimantes 4 fois plus chère ne font pas mieux.


Tout à fait !
Tu peux donner plus d'info sur ton imprimante ? C'est un kit ... ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Je pensais plus à de l'impression metal.. J'ai fait des essais au boulot pour imprimer des pièces aéro, c'est bluffant... Mais une machine de ce type c'est entre 500 000 et 1 000 000 d'euros...

http://www.creatix3d.com/contents/i...es-3d-de-production-1/imprimante-3d-metal-slm


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Tout à fait !
> Tu peux donner plus d'info sur ton imprimante ? C'est un kit ... ?


Alors oui c'est un kit acheté chez Alliexpress (que je déconseille d'ailleurs si vous voulez garder votre calme), c'est une base de Prusa i3 avec une taille d'impression assez standard (21*21*21).
Il y a un plateau chauffant (qui monte difficilement en température), un écran de contrôle (comme elle ne fonctionne pas avec l'ordi...) et le fil est envoyé avec un direct drive.

Une imprimante métal c'est pas la même chose aussi, et pas la même technologie non plus vu que tu es sur des petites billes qui sont soudé au laser, tu peux pas gérer le remplissage de l'intérieur du coup ce qui peut être embêtant pour le poids, par contre pas besoin de support.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Tu gères le remplissage intérieur sans soucis, il faut juste travaillé sur la stratégie d'impression pour minimiser les supports et lr matériaux utiliser...

J'ai fait imprimer les aubes de turbines (géométrie assez complexe), les résultats est vraiment bluffant... Brut d'impression c'est quasiment utilisable...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Justement sur le procédé utilisé pour les impressions métal le lit est remplis à chaque couche non? Du coup il y a forcément la même consommation à la fin (même si les particules non utilisé peuvent être recyclé à la fin)
C'est sur pour des aubes de turbines l'impression 3D est bien adapté, on peut théoriquement vraiment tout faire, surtout qu'avec ce procédé tu as 100% des caractéristiques du matériaux vu qu'il est soudé.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Justement non... Les propriétés mécaniques sont quasiment les meme, par contre la résistance à la fatigue chute... Il y a le problème de la fatigue thermique causée par les allé et retour du laser... Du coup les aubes de turbines imprimés restent dans leur placard sous forme d'essais, car non qualifiés pour voler...

Ce procédé sera mur d'ici 5 ans, mais pas avant pour les pièces sous contraintes...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Ah oui y a ce problème aussi, mais bon pour le grand public je doute que sois cette technologie qui perce


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

En même temps l'impression 3D pour le grand publique... C'est déjà pas crédible...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En même temps l'impression 3D pour le grand publique... C'est déjà pas crédible...


Pourquoi ça? Le dépôt de fil ou le SLA c'est bien partit pour l'instant. Et au dernières nouvelles je suis encore le grand publique.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Le dépôt de fil est une techno très très limitée par les matériaux utilisés (en gros uniquement des maquettes, mais aucune pièce utilisable car trop fragile). De plus les temps d'impression sont très lent et il faut avoir de tres bonne notions de CAO pour pouvoir en faire quelque chose... Compare à ces inconvénient le prix des consommables, pour une résolution d'impression très faibles...

Les techniques de dépôts de fil sont superbes pour des maquettes (ce sont les seuls à pouvoir imprimer en couleur), tres bien pour des architectes ou des prototypistes...

Quand à l'impression 3D en general, c'est juste trop complexe pour le grand publique... Pour mes geek à la limite, mais quand je vois que ma femme a du mal avec la freebox (après pourtant 2 masters) je n'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir de la voir imprimer en 3D un jour...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Pour les objets du quotidien il n'y a pas de problème de solidité parce qu'on utilise quand même plus de matière que les objets qu'on achète.

Il y a des imprimantes SLA qui ne demandent vraiment aucuns réglages ni préparation autre que mettre la cartouche, ce qui va permettre de garder le même système que pour les imprimantes 2D pour les cartouches qui coûtent une fortune.


----------



## pajou (20 Mars 2016)

@daffyb je suis bluffé par ce raspberry pro ! Cest canon chapeau !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Reste l'obtention du fichier 3D.... Imprimer des fichiers tout prêt téléchargés sur le net n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt (à part avoir un objet fragile à 3 fois le prix du commerce). L'intérêt c'est uniquement quand on maîtrise la CAO... Et là encore la technologie dépôt de fil... J'étais à un séminaire chez Dassault il y a peu sur l'impression 3D, a priori c'est une technologie vouée à disparaître d'ici 5 ans les dépôts de fil car inutilisable pour autre chose que des maquettes...


----------



## Vanton (20 Mars 2016)

L'imprimante sortie par Matel pour que les gamins impriment leurs jouets c'est quelle technique ?

Je réfléchis à créer des pièces playmobil modifiées, faut que je me motive à me renseigner à fond.


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Bah justement les objets qu'on peut avoir sur internet tout prêt sont de bonnes qualité justement et je ne crois pas à la disparition du dépôt de fil tout de suite vu les avantages que ça a (faible coût, pas trop dangereux...) et les inconvénients (lenteur).

L'imprimante de matel c'est une a dépôt de fil.


----------

